# 

## danick

,     http://rozetka.com.ua/assistant_ap_801/p202259/ http://rozetka.com.ua/viewsonic_viewpad_10e/p180709/ http://rozetka.com.ua/evromedia_play_pad_m506/p214246/
 ,   ?    -      ?

----------


## art_b

http://it-max.com.ua/products/19708

----------


## Mihey

http://gagadget.com/mobile_pc/2012-0...google_nexus_7

----------


## maks-2005

ONDA Vi40 elite : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gbkcFZD5vY

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ?

        ,      ( ) ? 
       -    .

----------

*danick*, *V00D00People*   -     ** ,      .
     ,         .

----------


## Froster

, - ,    .        IPS .     ,   .    ,    ,   3G  ?    - .  ,  .       ViewSonic ViewPad 10e,    ,  ,   ,      , ....     -   IPS,   ,     .

----------


## art_b

> , - ,    .        IPS .     ,   .    ,    ,   3G  ?    - .  ,  .       ViewSonic ViewPad 10e,    ,  ,   ,      , ....     -   IPS,   ,     .

      .        ,   .

----------


## 23q

ipad 2.
   ?? ,  .()

----------


## danick

.    .    . 3G    -        .   ,    .... - )
 .  7  ,          )

----------


## dim-dim

,   10

----------


## khomka

iPad.    - .  ,    . -,   ,       . -,    .     , -      ,  .         .
   /    . , ,       iPad 1 3G 64Gb    apple-    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   10

           iTunes,    2      ,  USB ,    ,                 \,     ,           ?
   ...

----------


## 23q

,     - ,    . 
       iOS.   

> iTunes

    ,   !    ""  .(   )   

> 

    - ,     ipad        ,   .       ,  ,     .. 
  ?   

> 

      ,  , ?   

> \

     , ..      ! 
   ...

----------


## khomka

> iTunes,    2      ,  USB ,    ,                 \,     ,           ?
>    ...

  *  ,      iPad  ,   - -     .  ,     moyo  .  ,   ,  ,    -  samsung galaxy tab 10- .*
  iTunes     .     ,         ,  .*
      usb ? *  32gb,      , ,   .      ,     .      ?*
       iPad.     :      ,   16:9.     ,  16:9   , -  .    ,     .   ,    hd-     4:3.
    ,   .       ?        ( ,   ,    )   .         ,   .  ,         ,   100      .   , ,   fifa12   $2.99.
   :)

----------


## V00D00People

_   ,   ..._   

> iTunes     .

      -         .                .   - .   

> usb ?   32gb

        ?     16  32 - 1000 (      ),   16  100.   900    ,         1000  ,     100...  ? 
            \  \(     wifi \              ).   

> ,   .          ,   .

     ...   

> , ,   fifa12   $2.99.

          2000       25... ?  ?

----------


## khomka

> -         .                .   - .

       .      . ,   , , ,          .        ,  .
      iCloud,    ,        apple, , iPad  iPhone,     iPad,      iPhone           iPad.       .          .        .   

> ?     16  32 - 1000 (      ),   16  100.   900    ,         1000  ,     100...  ?

  ,   ,  ,        ,     .   , ,         .
, ,         .  

> \  \(     wifi \

     ?              . ,         10-   ,   . 
    USB,    Camera Connection Kit.   

> ).

     USB  .     -    micro USB,       .
      ,   iPad,    USB.      ,      ...       Asus Eee Pad Transformer.    

> ...

  ,     ,        ,  -,    .  -   ,     iPad   .   

> 2000       25... ?  ?

        ?   ,     ,     ,      (    ).    ,        .   ,       ,        ,    amazon  . 
,   ,      25,  ,         ,    .           50 ,     -      .

----------


## maks-2005

, , .
     1- ,      .
   200$
  ONDA VI40 Dual Core 
 Amlogic AML8726-MX, 1.2GHz (up to 1.5 GHz), Cortex A9 dual core; GPU: Mali 400 MP2 
  Android 4.0 
RAM 1GB (DDR 3) 
  16GB Nand Flash 

  9,7  
 IPS   10  
 1024*768  
  150 
  5MP,  1,3MP  
  microSD 32 GB,  usb flash drive    

  Mali 400  MP2 
Flash  Flash 11.1 
Android Market  
Youtube   
Video 2160P Full HD, AVI/MOV/MP4/RMVB/FLV/MKV 
Music MP3/WMA/WAV/APE/AAC/FLAC/OGG 
Ebook TXT, PDF, HTML, RTF, FB2 
Skype     
Email and Browser  
WIFI 802.11 b/g 
3G  ,  3G  USB : HUAWEI 1750, E220, E161, E261; ZTE MF80, MF637U  
  3.5mm 
 6500MAh  8-10  
 Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Spanish, French, German, Greek, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Swedish, Turkish, Chinese   
  Office, Browser, Gallery, Clock, Calculator, Calendar, Taskiller, Gmail  
 243 x 190 x 10mm 
 600g  
Extend Port 1  microSD  
1 x MINI HDMI port 1 x MINI USB port 
1 x 3.5mm port 
  227 x 140 x 80mm 
 1 x   (5V/2A, 2.5mm) 
1 x , 1 x USB cable

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ,  ,

   ?        64       16  -    .     1000 ()   -        .   

> , ,         .

   .             ,              .     -             .        .   

> ?

                    .  .

----------


## khomka

> ?        64       16  -    .

   64 ,  32      100%.     ,     ,        64.   

> 1000 ()   -        .

      , , .    ,    ""  bmw,     ,   (    2000 )  nissan (  ),   ,    ,      .   

> .             ,              .     -             .        .

               iPad        5800.     ,  htc.          

> .  .

       ,    (   Google play)     ,       App Store.     ,       iOS,    .

----------


## V00D00People

> , , .    ,    ""  bmw,     ,   (    2000 )  nissan (  ),   ,    ,      .

  ,        1000  16            100 (   : "      " -         1000%) . 
         100          10 .   .      .    

> iPad        5800.

  ??? 
?       5800 ?              Siemens SL45 (    200\) :)              .  
        10 /.       ?    
..  .     .  .

----------


## 23q

> 10 /.       ?

                            iPad 1 	             iPad 2
Disc Write Test 	18,0 MB/s 	35,8 MB/s
Disc Read Test 	30.4 MB/s 	104,2 MB/s

----------


## Ihor

> ,     - ,    . 
>        iOS.  
>   ,   !    ""  .(   )  
>   - ,     ipad        ,   .       ,  ,     .. 
>   ?  
>     ,  , ?  
>    , ..      ! 
>    ...

      ,        ,

----------


## 23q

> ,

    ,   .      -  .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   . *     - * .

    ,      ,   ,      :) 
 :)

----------


## Froster

.   ViewSonic ViewPad 10e         .      ?       ?

----------


## pierro

Samsung Galaxy TAB 2. P5100   -   ,   .     3.   Apple  ,      .     .
      :     Apple             ,     Samsung     iPad    Galaxy Tab,   Bloomberg 
  ,  Apple         Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1      9     ,  Samsung     Apple      Galaxy Tab.    ,   Galaxy Tab 10.1   . 
Apple                  .  ,          The Financial Times, The Daily Mail, Guardian Mobile  ,    Samsung,  . 
   Apple  Samsung,      .            -,   .         . 
   ,      Samsung  ,   Apple          .      ,   ."

----------


## danick

.     )  )    .     -  \  ,       ,     )    .  ,      .             .       ,     .   ,   ,    , )

----------


## Ihor

> ,   .      -  .

     ,   ,     27"......:)

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,   ,         .

----------


## Froster

..     ,     -.    ,    ? 
    ,    ,   .  ,   ViewSonic,  ,      - ,   .    ,    ,     ,       .

----------


## danick

,   -  viewsonic    .   ) ,         ?

----------


## Gray

> ,   -  viewsonic    .   ) ,         ?

          ,        - 1 .    P1000 - 512 ,   ,     .       "   ",      .

----------


## rust

> ,        - 1 .    P1000 - 512 ,   ,     .       "   ",      .

   ...     ... ,    ... 
   1.44  ....

----------


## danick

> ,        - 1 .    P1000 - 512 ,   ,     .       "   ",      .

    .          4.1)

----------


## Sir_2006

> 4.1)

    6.0 )))

----------


## Gray

> 6.0 )))

    ,  6.0 -  ?    -    ? ))

----------


## Ihor

> ,  6.0 -  ?    -    ? ))

  iOS 6

----------


## Zebra

*danick*,     ViewSonic Viewpad 10e,  )

----------


## avatlop

"  "!   ...

----------


## Gray

> "  "!   ...

  *--,      ???* 
:   Apple    Foxconn.  HP, ViewSonic Kindle        - "  ". ,   Samsung    ,   ASUS -  ,           "  ".

----------


## avatlop

> --,      ???

               16-  ? 
                                            ?       !!!! 
 ,          
>>>Amazon Kindle Fire

        3G,  usb host,       . 
>>>ViewSonic ViewPad 10e
          .
         Google (       Google Play)    ,   .
        3G 
>>>Apple New iPad (iPad 3) Wi-Fi + GSM  32GB
       !!!!!! 
     ... 
         ?    ....     ,     ,      ...      ... ....    .            ?    ,       5000 .   !!!!  
,               !!!!!!          ?!!!

----------


## Ihor

,    220,  ....      
    .....

----------


## erazer

BlackBerry PlayBook  http://blog.alexxf.com/blackberry-pl...yad-blondinki/ 
p.s.     -  .

----------


## Mihey

> BlackBerry PlayBook  http://blog.alexxf.com/blackberry-pl...yad-blondinki/ 
>     p.s.     -  .

       ?

----------


## Gray

> 16-  ? 
>                                             ?
> ...

    ,        .

----------


## rust

http://hotline.ua/mobile-mobilnye-te...padfone-black/

----------


## avatlop

> http://hotline.ua/mobile-mobilnye-te...padfone-black/

       Li-Ion, 1520 !!!!!  ?    ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> http://hotline.ua/mobile-mobilnye-te...padfone-black/

    - ,       

> Li-Ion, 1520 !!!!!  ?    ?

     ,  ""

----------


## rust

> - ,

      ...

----------


## admin

> ...

     . 
   Transformer.

----------


## rust

,

----------


## admin

> ,

    ?    .     -  + .

----------


## Sky

*rust*,   ' ,       http://www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone2/

----------


## Gray

> "  "!   ...

      ,   iPad-   ,   Foxcon.  "made in China"        . ;)

----------


## rust

[QUOTE=Sky;268453]*rust*,   ' ,       http://www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone2/

----------


## Ihor

> ,   iPad-   ,   Foxcon.  "made in China"        . ;)

      ,

----------


## 23q

*rust*, ...
    ?  .

----------

